# Gigabyte Odin GT 800W



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2007)

GIGABYTE's Odin GT line of power supplies is the world's first PSU series that allows software control and monitoring. From within the GIGABYTE P-Tuner software you can adjust voltage levels, fan speed and get detailed monitoring info about your PSU like power draw. In addition to that we found out that the unit also has a very high efficiency of over 84% and good voltage stability.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 11, 2007)

Not a bad first go with a new psu and a new product from Gigabyte. I must say, Im thoroughly impressed. I dont remember reading it, but who is the original OEM Maker of their PSUs or is it known?

Overall, very nice, clean and stable looking. Definitely gives the Corsair and PCP&Cs a run for their money.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 11, 2007)

channelwell technology


----------



## JohnHind (Oct 27, 2007)

*Sold!*

Thanks for the great review, you sold me one on the basis of the USB management connectivity. It is wonderful to be able to actually monitor the current consumption of each channel. Before, there was always the doubt at the back of my mind whenever I had any instability: am I maybe overloading the PSU? Before this PSU it was virtually impossible to measure this important parameter.

If Gigabyte are listening, though, there ARE some improvements I'd like to see:

1. If a thing is worth doing, it is worth doing properly. I'm fed up with half-assed modularity, either do it properly or not at all! Having two of the PCI-E cables fixed and two modular is just dumb! There is plenty of room on the back panel for four modular connectors not just two. It is perhaps excusable having the MB cables fixed since everyone will have to use these, but even here it does loose one of the benefits of modularity, the ability to swap out a PSU without having to dismantle the whole system. Also four drive connectors is not enough, there should be at least eight, cutting down on or eliminating the doubling and trippling of connectors on the same modular cable.

2. A picky point, but why are the rating label and the modular connector decal opposite ways up? Gigabyte should supply these labels seperately so we can fix them ourselves the right way up for our case and, for the rating label, on whichever surface remains visible when the unit is installed.

3. There should be more than one case fan channel and it should be 4-wire PWM rather than DC. What is the point of having four temperature measuerment channels and only one fan channel (two including the built-in fan). With 800W to dissipate you are going to need more than this! OK there is usually more fan connectors on the MB, but having fan control the responsibility of the PSU makes sense since the PSU knows how much heat needs to be dissipated at any time.

4. The USB management interface should include measurement of input as well as output power. This would enable the efficiency of the PSU to be displayed.

5. The USB management interface should include the ability to set the current limiters on each channel to a lower value than the rated current. This would be a good safety feature since the impact of a short circuit could be minimised limiting the possibility of collateral damage or even fire.

However all in all the USB management interface is a great feature which seems to be unique for the moment!


----------



## Jor3llBR (Dec 27, 2007)

*Antec Quattro 850w or Gigabyte Odin GT 800?*

With this review I don't know what to buy anymore:

- Antec's TruePower 850 Watt Quattro

or

- Gigabyte ODIN GT 800w in this review?! 



And you dint mention: *Does the P-tuner Software works under Vista 64?!* Just got the answer: Yes. But that only makes me more confused in witch one to choose.

Any suggestions?


----------



## charmedmeat (Aug 12, 2008)

Are there any ripple measurements for 3.3V and 5V?


----------



## JohnHind (Aug 19, 2008)

charmedmeat said:


> Are there any ripple measurements for 3.3V and 5V?



Do you mean in the review, or in the P-Tuner management software? If the latter, no. P-Tuner gives spot measurements of voltage and current on each output rail (updating roughly once per second), and it also records the peak current drawn from each rail, but it does not plot a graph and there is no way to automatically log the values.

It is a pity Gigabyte did not just provide a driver to supply these values to the excellent Windows Vista performance counters system as this would have given logging, graphing and alarm features "for free" as well as the ability to correlate with other measurements.


----------



## JohnHind (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is something I learned the hard way about this PSU:

The temperature probes provided (there are four) are VERY fragile. The flat tape construction combined with no obvious provision for attachment encourages system builders to clamp the sensor between two surfaces (for example between a HD chassis and its mounting bracket). Resist this: even very modest clamping force will break the sensor.

First build I did I managed to break all four sensors before powering up for the first time and I thought the PSU was faulty. I exchanged the PSU under warrantee and this time bench tested it before installing the sensors in the case. Knowing that sensing worked on this new PSU I then installed one sensor at a time. I still managed to break one of the four sensors before realising what was going on!

You have beed warned!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2008)

Like the option to monitor the PSU, it's sure way to make PSU's more interesting.

I monitor my watts though a Zalman unit which has got to be the total + wasted watts to as it plugs in before the PSU.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW, great PSU . Lets hope this one comes near $100 soon.


----------



## raptori (Sep 4, 2008)

*Is it 18A or 25A on 3rd and 4th 12v rail*

as i see in the pic 
  the 3rd and 4th 12v rail have 25A but in a table you listed in the review it say 18A which one is correct .... thanks


----------

